# Nail Biting



## kan3288 (Jan 28, 2013)

Is it normal for cockatiels to bite or groom their toenails? I noticed Tango doing this quite often yesterday- he is a year and a half old, and I've never seen him do this before. I was concerned that something was wrong, but his nails and feet look completely normal. We just clipped his nails about 2 weeks ago, and they aren't really long or anything. The main perch he uses in his cage has been deteriorating (it's wood), so I bought him a new one yesterday (skinny rope one)- I was thinking maybe the old one was hurting his feet or something. Anyway, I'm going to keep an eye on it the next few days, and if he keeps doing it maybe call the vet. I just hope he's not picking up my bad habit!


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

It's normal for them to preen their feet and toenails to remove dry/dead skin, food, and droppings they might have stepped in.

If they're over preening then that would be a problem. I think I remember reading that constant preening may be because they have mites, skin irritation, are stressed, or bored. It could be that it was an uncomfortable perch like you said. Or since you said your cockatiel's feet looked normal it may be that they just wanted to have good hygiene? 

Kiwi preens his feet, especially after a nail clipping. I think he does it on purpose to sharpen his nails because in a few days they're sharp again and digging into my skin. <_<


----------

